# Concussion?



## Delilah1623 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ok weird topic but anyone ever had a concussion? I bumped my head Wednesday night and I have only vague memories from Wednesday night when I woke up at 5 PM today and was calling my boyfriend/ex boyfriend to see when he was coming to get the rest of his stuff...that he had picked up Thursday night... Also I must have called into work for Friday because I had a voice mail from someone at work calling to clarify my name because they'd hadn't caught it on the voice mail I left.... Clearly not Normal.. but an ER visit won't really do anything other tell me to take it easy right?


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 19, 2014)

I had off Thursday from work so I must have slept all day..... so much for getting my basement cleaned.


----------



## naturalman91 (Dec 19, 2014)

that's something you want to get checked out concussions are no joke i've had a couple what can i say i'm accident prone being a ex football player a skateboard and a speed longboard racer will do that to you on one occasion i had to stay over night


----------



## leigti (Dec 19, 2014)

They may do a CAT scan or MRI if you go to the ER. it may not be a bad idea to go. Are you having any symptoms now? Headache, dizziness, difficulty thinking, vision issues etc?


----------



## puffy137 (Dec 19, 2014)

Are you upset about your BF- ex. etc? , Have you been drinking ? How did you bump your head ?


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 19, 2014)

Im just kind dizzy and a little scared about where Thursday went. He was already moving and we are trying to work things out so surprises there. No drinking involved. We had some some mold cleanup going on at work ( I am horribly allergic to mold and already left early one day because it was making me sick.) I managed to make some chicken tonight but the dog ate it so my mom is going to bring me some food and check on me. I'm thinking I'll feel better once I eat since I haven't eaten since Wednesday.


----------



## Jodie (Dec 19, 2014)

Sounds like a Dr. visit would be a good idea. Especially if you have any dizziness, headache or nausea.


----------



## leigti (Dec 19, 2014)

I would go to the ER when your mom gets there. You are probably very dehydrated. and it is always a good idea to get head injuries checked out.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 19, 2014)

No headaches or issue issues. The main reason I'm concerned is I dumped the same area on a tree branch hanging up christmas lights at my mom's a few weeks ago


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 19, 2014)

I suggest you go and receive medical help.


----------



## Jodie (Dec 19, 2014)

I agree with leigti. You should be seen.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 19, 2014)

The other side is I.dont haven't insurance right now... I just changed jobs after 9 years and my.new insurance doesn't pick up until January 1st.....


----------



## puffy137 (Dec 19, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> No headaches or issue issues. The main reason I'm concerned is I dumped the same area on a tree branch hanging up christmas lights at my mom's a few weeks ago


The bump , the mold , the breakup, & dehydration seem to all have combined to make you unwell. Best to get a complete check up.


----------



## puffy137 (Dec 19, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> The other side is I.dont haven't insurance right now... I just changed jobs after 9 years and my.new insurance doesn't pick up until January 1st.....


 ouch !!!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 19, 2014)

Why don't you get a regular check up at the doctor's? Going to the ER is probably a lot more expensive....


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 19, 2014)

I the if it gets worse I will go the the ER. Just play the waiting game for a next little bit. It happened over 48 hours ago and seems to be improving so I've got my fingers crossed...


----------



## puffy137 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey what happened to The Affordable Care package , known as Obama Care , hasn't that affected you yet ????


----------



## puffy137 (Dec 19, 2014)

Some years ago , my mother was on the only visit she ever made to me here in the Middle East. For some unknown reason I took it into my head to attack an overgrown oleander plant. It was dusty & dirty work , & after making a complete mess of myself I suddenly got tunnel vision , VERY scary. I laid down for an hour & thankfully it all righted itself. Never to return. This might be like that , just a one off.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 19, 2014)

puffy137 said:


> Hey what happened to The Affordable Care package , known as Obama Care , hasn't that affected you yet ????



HHAHAHAHA... oh wait. this will get deleted..


----------



## leigti (Dec 19, 2014)

I would still go to the ER if it was me. But if you can't, does your town have some kind of medical clinic that you could go to tomorrow? A walk in clinic of some kind? some towns even have these that are open late.they are a okay alternative to the emergency room. eRs take care of people all the time without insurance. You can always work out a payment plan or apply for charity care.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 19, 2014)

Pff. I've worked in medical insurance for 9 years. I know exactly how helpful Obamacare will be.....


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 19, 2014)

I know there are urgent care centers open tomorrow if need be.


----------



## leigti (Dec 19, 2014)

puffy137 said:


> Some years ago , my mother was on the only visit she ever made to me here in the Middle East. For some unknown reason I took it into my head to attack an overgrown oleander plant. It was dusty & dirty work , & after making a complete mess of myself I suddenly got tunnel vision , VERY scary. I laid down for an hour & thankfully it all righted itself. Never to return. This might be like that , just a one off.


I'm sorry but this is not quite the same thing. I am no doctor but I pretty much guarantee this is a concussion and the effects can be long-lasting. Chances are she is now recovering and there won't be any more issues but I think it is better safe than sorry.


----------



## ascott (Dec 20, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> Pff. I've worked in medical insurance for 9 years. I know exactly how helpful Obamacare will be.....




This is sarcasm right? If you are feeling fine now, you have not throbbing in your head in the area and it has now been a couple days gone by...I am not sure of what can be done at this point anyways?????


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 20, 2014)

ascott said:


> This is sarcasm right? If you are feeling fine now, you have not throbbing in your head in the area and it has now been a couple days gone by...I am not sure of what can be done at this point anyways?????


I agree if there was something serious going on I'd know by now. It's the sleeping for an entire day that weirds me out but at least my family knows that check in in me just in case


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 20, 2014)

It's the whole going Wednesday night and waking up Friday at 5pm with no recollection of anything in between that makes me nervous


----------



## ascott (Dec 20, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> It's the whole going Wednesday night and waking up Friday at 5pm with no recollection of anything in between that makes me nervous




In your initial post you say you "bumped" your head....exactly what happened? I mean, I have bumped by head a time or two and I have also damn near knocked my self into the next week a couple of times.....what is your version of a "bump" to the head?


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 20, 2014)

ascott said:


> In your initial post you say you "bumped" your head....exactly what happened? I mean, I have bumped by head a time or two and I have also damn near knocked my self into the next week a couple of times.....what is your version of a "bump" to the head?


I fell in the shower which I believe was due to si us issues caused by the mild they were cleaning up at work. Not a bug deal on the own but it happened to be the same spot I hit a couple on a tree branch while hanging up christmas lights at my parents house. That time I did had extreme dizziness and vomiting.


----------



## ascott (Dec 20, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> I fell in the shower which I believe was due to si us issues caused by the mild they were cleaning up at work. Not a bug deal on the own but it happened to be the same spot I hit a couple on a tree branch while hanging up christmas lights at my parents house. That time I did had extreme dizziness and vomiting.





> _*Danger Signs — Adults
> 
> In rare cases, along with a concussion, a dangerous blood clot may form on the brain and crowd the brain against the skull. Contact your doctor or emergency department right away if, after a blow or jolt to the head, you have any of these danger signs:
> *_
> ...



Seems to me, you may know already what you should do....


----------

